# need help if anyone can (walnut tree)



## clark.mccormick (Nov 30, 2010)

hi,my name is clark mccormick.i do not work with wood.my father is entertaining the idea of selling his blackwallnut tree.he has asked me to look into selling it for him.i have no clue as how to do this.i do know that about 15 years ago he was offered 10,000 for the tree.my mother wouldnt part with the tree.i am clueless here and really could use some advice.if anyone could help my email is [email protected] do know the tree has been there a long time.the house is over 200 years old.the tree is probally close to it.im not sure.the tree is the biggest black wallnut tree i have ever seen.still to this day i havent seen one bigger.it has to be 60 to 80 feet tall and the base is wide.i can put my arms around half the base.maybee?

anyhow,i know this is a weird intro but i need help.dont know where to look.any advice would help.please email me at the email address above if you can help.thanks,clark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

clark.mccormick said:


> .i do know that about 15 years ago he was offered 10,000 for the tree.


He should have taken the money then.

Well gosh I've never seen a $10K walnut tree. It would be great if you could post a picture.







.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I used to work in the low grade division of a large sawmill in Southern Indiana. We would occasionally run accross such a tree. Mill would sell it to overseas veneer company. In my experience, if the tree was anyplace close to a house or yard, those companies would not touch them...Too much danger of metal.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I can understand the wood bringing 10K wholesale, depending on how it is milled. I'm not sure the standing tree would bring that much today.
A guy I met in Kansas in 1998 has 600 acres of cultivated Walnut trees. He planned to harvest them in 2015 and was expecting 10-12K per acre. At that time, most were 20-30' tall and spaced about 20' apart.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

burkhome said:


> In my experience, if the tree was anyplace close to a house or yard, those companies would not touch them...Too much danger of metal.


That is correct.









.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> I'm not sure the *standing* tree would bring that much


They can look perfectly healthy standing...and like this felled. I see it all the time. Boy wouldn't that be quite an investment, $10K for one hollow yard tree .


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Walnut tree*

Google Tracy export, they export hardwood veener logs.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This thread is going nowhere...but it does remind me of a quote.



firehawkmph said:


> Daren,
> Great Explanation. I have often wondered how the logging end works myself. So much for the *$10,000.00 black walnut* that *everyone* thinks they have.:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins


Now THIS is a good thread  http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/large-pecan-tree-6838/





.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> This thread is going nowhere.


I'll see what I can do. I'll keep the posts in order.





clark.mccormick said:


> hi,my name is clark mccormick. email me.





Daren said:


> It would be great if you could post a picture.





JMC'sLT30 said:


> Me too.





burkhome said:


> In my experience...Too much danger.





Gene Howe said:


> A guy I met in Kansas ... was expecting.





Daren said:


> That is correct.





Daren said:


> I see it all the time. Boy.





Logger said:


> Tracy ... they export.





Daren said:


> Now THIS is a good thread.



Don't mention it. 










.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is one from my local Cl which could join the 10K club....

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/mat/2091297186.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

_Black walnut tree for sale, perfect & straight, trunk is 22" round, no chew marks. Expensive wood, exelent for furniture or?? Tree still standing in yard. If insterseted please contact for pictures. Asking around $8000.00. _


"no chew marks" :laughing:, well that's good I guess.



.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That is funny!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well to be fair he does warn the reader right away: "Expensive wood... Asking _around_ $8000". 

I wonder if he'd take $7500? It's _around_ $8000. 













.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

*woah.*

Dude, cant believe I am at work still and not going home to get my saw. Got a cheap one here on the east coast!!

http://albany.craigslist.org/for/2083617167.html


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well it's pretty obvious why his is so much cheaper. It grew sideways - it'll be very dangerous to fall and there'll be an ungodly amount of tension release when it's milled.







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Someone down in Farmers Branch is selling some really nice looking "Walnut and Carpathian tree trunks." 


I guess at one time they were sick, but he says they are now "cured". Probably had a tree surgeon come by and operate on them at some point. 





.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know if he is on this site, but all the expensive wood is probably scooped up in Dallas by this guy: http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/wan/2090164909.html

I am impressed that he is buying the logs before the sawmill. They must need to be cured.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

He won't run _that_ ad long...everyone with a $10k yard tree is going to be calling him. After spending all his gas money going and looking, then ruining all his blades hitting nails...I figure he will take another approach. 











.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Well to be fair he does warn the reader right away: "Expensive wood... Asking _around_ $8000".
> 
> I wonder if he'd take $7500? It's _around_ $8000.
> 
> .


Shoot TT, you need to start lower, around 7000.00. That way he can work you up to 7500.00. Then he will feel like he came out on top.


----------

